# Felindre Garden Centre - June & July 2012



## AlexanderJones (Jul 30, 2012)

*Felindre Garden Centre, Swansea.*

Located in the North East corner of Swansea, the Felindre Garden Centre was a family run garden centre; built in the mid to late 20th century. The garden centre closed to the public in 2007, and was partly demolished. 

These photographs, taken in June & July 2012, showcase the building as it stands today.


























This was a five year old bottle of milk that was still inside the building. A strange thing to leave behind, right?






It's a shame there wasn't any quirky features left inside, but it was still a fun place to look around. 

I got a little fisheye crazy with these next few shots: 
















Thanks for checking these out guys! 

More photographs on Flickr and my website!​


----------



## freespirits (Jul 30, 2012)

nice pics dude but i dont think you should drink that 'milk' oooohhhhhh


----------



## Dawnwarrior (Jul 30, 2012)

Quality Report Dude.


----------



## Captain-Slow (Jul 30, 2012)

Is this on the road that runs to the Afon works?


----------



## AlexanderJones (Jul 30, 2012)

Captain-Slow said:


> Is this on the road that runs to the Afon works?



That's the one!


----------



## AlexanderJones (Jul 30, 2012)

freespirits said:


> nice pics dude but i dont think you should drink that 'milk' oooohhhhhh



Yeah, it doesn't look too clever does it!


----------



## aircanman (Aug 26, 2012)

I bought my first goldfish in that place about 20 years ago!


----------

